# Sweet Bunny Tales



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

So here is my first blog post!

I became a new bunny mom (or slave :confused2 not long ago: 12/16/11

She does not yet have a name, but she has definitely been showing her personality.

Here is a picture of her this morning, getting a little more adventurous with her surroundings:







Once she's more comfortable I'll get her a corner box to start potty training her. 
Then when she starts getting the hang of that, she'll be allowed to roam the house for most of the day. That should give me enough time to bunny-proof the place.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

She is so sweet and gentle. 

This morning when I sat by her cage she came right up to me sniffing. When she moved away a little, I opened the door slowly and carefully and put my hand in there. She immediately hopped up to me and sniffed my hand. Then she started licking and nudging it! awwwwww! :inlove: Of course, I obeyed her command of 'grooming' her. et: When she had her fill she hopped away and I slowly removed my hand, and self from her.

A good start to the day, if you ask me.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 18, 2011)

She is terribly cute :inlove: How old is she? I just wanna kiss her


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm unsure of her age. The owner of the shop (family owned cute little shop) said the breeder just brought them in after weaning.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

the hair around her shoulders/neck and her back legs and rear is a little wavy. Does that mean that's the hair that will get longer as she grows?


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I just experienced tooth-purring for the first time.

I was holding her, reclined in my chair, and I had her on my chest. She moved up and snuggled right up against my neck. This whole time I was petting her and stopped whenever she signaled it. 

After she made her way toward my shoulder and by my neck she started playing with my hair. I interpreted that as grooming so I did it back. While I was 'grooming' her, she started making that sound with her teeth. It was so quiet, I don't think I would have heard it had she not been right under my ear. Definitely different from the munching sounds when she eats.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep sounds like purring to me. You have a very sweet bunny. Ya she could end up being on the fluffy side. You might want to start brushing now so she gets used to it.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

I think she's mad at me. I put a new blanket in her box, one that was a bit bigger and would give more comfort. She went over and inspected it, but wouldn't go in her box. She's been laying with her butt in the opposite corner of the cage with her back facing me. Should I take the blanket out or just give her time to accept it?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 18, 2011)

Just give her time. Our bunnies don't like changes, but, eventually they accept it. Such a little cutie with a lot of personality.:inlove:


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

She laid on a bit of it, outside the box... and eventually peed on it. Still won't go in her box though. 

Also, many times she'll lick my hands but won't allow me to return the favor. I thought it was mandatory of us subjects to always return the grooming, since it's considered such an honor to be groomed by your bun. :?


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 18, 2011)

So here is the cage that she has. I want to expand it, vertically, and cut a hole in the roof of her existing one and put a ramp in to get to the next level. 

Where would I get the square sections to attach to create the second level?

http://www.petco.com/product/10638/Super-Pet-Extra-Large-My-First-Home.aspx


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally my little one is comfortable enough to completely relax.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 19, 2011)

I couldn't stand it. She was trying her hardest to jump around and binkie in her cage.. which she's small enough for. After I cleaned up the kids' playroom I brought her in there to stretch her legs. 

Boy did she love it! Within five minutes she was darting around, zig-zagging, and binkying like crazy! It was the cutest thing! The kids loved watching her, and my 1yr especially thought it was hilarious every time she would show off her moves.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 20, 2011)

A short clip of Ellie having some fun.


http://www.facebook.com/v/2922689747675


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok. Too cute for my eyes. You need to put BG13 (bunny guidance 13) on this blog. TOO CUTOE!
Jj


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 20, 2011)

she is so small, it's unbelievable how fast she can go!


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 20, 2011)

she's sitting on my chest watching the washer in spin cycle. not sure what to make of it.


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 20, 2011)

Does she have a name yet? She's incredibly adorable!


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, It's Ellie. 

I'm so proud of her too. Whenever she's running around the play room there's no potty issues, aside from 1-2 poops. Same when you hold her, no potty, just sits quietly while you groom her.

Last night while holding her, she got real close to my neck and stretched herself out across my shoulder/collar bone. Whenever I stopped petting her, she would start licking me.


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 21, 2011)

Aww! That's awesome! No one ever expects rabbits to train well. Butter is pretty good about that too.

There was one time though where my friend picked her up with his hands around her rib cage and she dropped what we now refer to as a pellet grenade (about 50 pellets at once). It was a LOT of pellets, but fortunately it was on the carpet and not all over our chair, so we were able to easily vacuum the pellets up.

That's awesome that she will sit with you! Butter just started sitting with me on the bed, but only for a little bit. She'll run away when I notice her. Haha!


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 21, 2011)

She's holding the ball still to pull the hay out


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 21, 2011)

ok seriously... are bunnies normally this intelligent?

while i was spot cleaning her cage of poops (found in three specific areas), i thought to myself "I don't see any wet spots". Then I found it. She only pees in one corner of the cage! I haven't even purchased a box for her, let alone start to litter box train. I was amazed!  Very proud bunny mom here.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are a couple recent pictures of Ellie snuggling :kiss:

Sorry about the second one, it was in my pj's and she was just so cute I couldn't help it. Anyone else's bun go nuts licking you if you stop petting them?





Look at that mohawk!


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 21, 2011)

She is so tiny and adorable


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 22, 2011)

ack either I'm allergic to Timothy Hay or I'm catching the baby's cold. The hay is very likely, since I have other seasonal allergies... and I sneeze A LOT after I freshen up her hay ball. 

Can I switch her to orchard grass, or should I wait till she's a little older? I heard it causes less of a reaction in people with those kind of allergies.

BTW her estimated birthdate is between October 25 - November 1.


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ellie is just adorable! Good luck with your new bun :rabbithop


----------



## MagPie (Dec 24, 2011)

Timothy and orchard are both grass hays, so you can feed either one. I also had problems with the Timothy and switching to orchard helped.

If she's a young bunny you can also feed alfalfa hay too.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 24, 2011)

She was born between 10/25 and 11/1. So ya, young


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Dec 24, 2011)

Aww she is such a cutie! I wish we had Lionheads in Australia


----------



## Kizza (Dec 24, 2011)

*PeachySteph wrote: *


> she's sitting on my chest watching the washer in spin cycle. not sure what to make of it.


LOL thats is so funny. She is so snuggly and adorable!


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 27, 2011)

Ellie had her first vet appointment today.

Her checkup went great. Vet fell in love with her right away. She behaved so well, I was so proud of her. Just her outgoing self.... hardly bothered by the strange environment or weird person touching her. 

The vet said I'm doing everything right (bedding, housing, etc.), just to make sure to give kale or turnip greens (dark things like that) and save the romaine and carrots for treats... along with her pellets and hay. She said by 1yr she could be switched to just dark greens and hay.

I love the analogy she gave me "bunnies are like little horses" --so true! 

She was also weighed.. that little chunker is 1.2 lbs! haha


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow that is rather a lot!
Every vet is different in what they think is best for rabbits. Pembrooke gets salad,hay and pellets. Whereas some get salad and hay and fruit.
Just choose what's best for your rabbit. Which you are!
Jj


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 27, 2011)

she doesn't like fruit much, which is good... I'd rather stay away from the really sweet stuff.

she loves her pellets and freaks when I freshen up her hay. lol she also goes bonkers for the occasional baby carrot.


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 29, 2011)

Caught her lounging! Finally! She's quick... usually sits right up when she sees me!


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 29, 2011)

btw she put that paper roll inside the cardboard circle...


----------

